# Hot water around the house but not in bathroom!!!!



## fernandito7 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, this is my first post so please help me. My wife and i have been living in our current home for 2 years now. We have used everything in the house with the exception of the guest shower. We recently had a baby and we wanted to bath her in it. Well when we turned on the shower it turns out that no hot water comes out. Water stops when the knob is turned at around 1/4 towards reaching the hottest level.We left it running for 10 minutes and still no warm water. Its all cold!!!! Its weird because i then turn on the faucet in the same bathroom and hot water comes out so as in the rest of the house. Just not in the shower. What can be wrong??? Please help.


----------



## travelover (Feb 10, 2008)

If this is a no scald shower fixture, it may be bound up from rust, etc in the water line. My Moen fixture had this problem and I had to take out the cartridge and blow it clean with compressed air twice before it worked correctly.


----------



## triple D (Feb 11, 2008)

I dont know how old your house is, what kind of plumbing you have and if you have a basement. All I can think is what he said, unless its new, or copper. Then I would look around for a valve in basement or a closet close by, its not to uncommon if grandpa's been at work there with a few bush or oly's, there could be a hidden valve, if you find one make sure someone watches for leaks when you turn it on. good luck...


----------



## fernandito7 (Feb 11, 2008)

The house was built in 1969 but was remodeled inside and out before it was purchased. i think the house had 5 years before they sold it to us and it was remodeled. It has no basement. The shower looks new and it has tile around it. I took of the shower handle and the knob and looked inside . Alli saw was pipes but i didnt know what really to look for or how to remove anything.


----------



## guyod (Feb 11, 2008)

look for an access panel on the back of the shower wall.. you can look for a shut off valve in there. Not all contractors are nice enough to put an access panel in though.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 11, 2008)

Travelover has the best clue for you. I suspect a small ball of glue (if it is plastic pipe) or a piece of solder (if its copper pipe). Just remove the handle and the cartridge with the water turned off, have someone to hold a folded towel over the opening and turn the water back on for a few seconds to blow the stuff out. 
Glenn


----------



## fernandito7 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok i will try that and will keep you guys posted.


----------

